# 5D Mark III vs. 6D



## dorian7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I am wondering if people think that the difference in price is worth opting for the 5D3 over the 6D. I recently got the 5D3 from Beach Camera on eBay daily deals for $2899 but am having second thoughts. I am upgrading from my 50D to FF. I realize that I am paying a lot less for the 5D3 than most people but I am still wondering if I am better off saving the $800 and waiting for the 6D? I have done a handful of weddings so far and have a few more booked. Aside from weddings I just do landscape, portraits and products shots.

In short: for a part-time photographer do you think that the AF system on the 5D3 is worth more money? Obviously my biggest concern is during weddings but I have managed thus far with the 50D, so I am sure it will be an upgrade either way.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

If you aren't in need of the extras that the 5d3 offers, then the 6d makes sense. HOWEVER, if you've already bit the bullet and have the 5d3 in hand? I wouldn't second guess. You may not need all of it's features now, but down the road you may well regret that second thought. I was a prime example of that. I SWORE I'd never need anything for sports... I bought accordingly. I now shoot sports as a good piece of my income. Go for the best you can possibly afford. 
Now if you don't have the lenses you need? I'd change that to downgrade the body in favor of the necessary lenses.


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply MLeeK,

It is on it's way in the mail. So there is still the option to resell it or send it back.

The lenses shouldn't be a problem. I have much less hesitation when spending a lot of lenses because they hold their value very well but the camera body is a different story.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

You are just having sticker shock/buyer's remorse!


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You are just having sticker shock/buyer's remorse!



Haha this is probably very true. I got such a great price on the 5D3 It's hard to pass it up but it seems like the 6D is a close alternative.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

I would KEEP the 5D-III, definitely. You got it for a good, fair price at this current date. It's a camera I would LOVE to own. The 6D....ehhh...seems rather stripped down and not competitive for its price, and considering what  Nikon has for the same amount of money, available right NOW, today, and not in December, or January, or whenever the 6D actually arrives.


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I would KEEP the 5D-III, definitely. You got it for a good, fair price at this current date. It's a camera I would LOVE to own. The 6D....ehhh...seems rather stripped down and not competitive for its price, and considering what  Nikon has for the same amount of money, available right NOW, today, and not in December, or January, or whenever the 6D actually arrives.



Thanks Derrel,

I think you are probably right that I won't grow out of the 5D3 where as the 6D might become lacking sooner.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 17, 2012)

My 60D is less than a year old.  But after seeing nothing but high praises for the 5D3, I set my sights on getting one ASAP.  So my tax refund for next year is already 'allocated'.  But...Just last night, on another site, I saw some sports pictures taken with a 5D3 and a 70-200 f2.8 L, and my jaw hit the floor.  I may just see what I can sell off quickly to rustle up the $$$ for a 5D3!!  

Bottom line, my only interest in the 6D is to save a couple of bucks.  But to me, the added capabilities of the 5D3 far outweigh the price difference.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 17, 2012)

For weddings or sports the 5Dmk3 would probably be the better choice.  I however do landscapes and am getting into product shots so the wifi capabilities of the 6D really have me interested.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/EOS_app

The ability to connect to an iPhone or iPad to the camera to control the camera and to preview the images is going to be really nice.


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> For weddings or sports the 5Dmk3 would probably be the better choice.  I however do landscapes and am getting into product shots so the wifi capabilities of the 6D really have me interested.
> 
> Canon U.S.A. : EOS Remote
> 
> The ability to connect to an iPhone or iPad to the camera to control the camera and to preview the images is going to be really nice.



That does look like a potentially cool feature, but for me I think it's mostly useless since I don't take pictures for a full time living.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 17, 2012)

dorian7 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > For weddings or sports the 5Dmk3 would probably be the better choice.  I however do landscapes and am getting into product shots so the wifi capabilities of the 6D really have me interested.
> ...



Nether do I.  But for the types of things I shoot i dont need all the extra focus points and the controlling and previewing options can be nice depending on what you shoot.

Its not for everyone but it may be right for some.


----------



## sovietdoc (Oct 19, 2012)

dorian7 said:


> I recently got the 5D3 from Beach Camera on eBay daily deals* for $2899* but am having second thoughts.



I paid $3500 for my 5D3 and I am not having second thoughts about going to 6D.  No sir.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

5MKIII all day FTW


----------



## JustinL (Oct 19, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> I paid $3500 for my 5D3 and I am not having second thoughts about going to 6D.  No sir.



Same I pre ordered my 5d3 an hour after it was announced for $3500 and have never regretted it for a second. 

once you use it you're not gonna wanna down grade.


----------



## Dubaiian (Oct 20, 2012)

and i can assure you that my 7D rarely sees the light of day now unless I am carrying it as a backup body.  Stick with the 5D and read the manual carefully.   There is just soooooooo much to this camera.


----------

